# Der PCGHx Energiecheck



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

*Der PCGHx Energiecheck

**->Die PS3 im Energiecheck<-*​ 
_Achtung: Viel Lesestoff
_​In Zeiten von Klimawandel -ihr könnt es bestimmt auch nicht mehr hören- und in die Höhe schießenden Strompreisen ist es wichtig zu wissen, welch enorme Leistung in Geräten steckt, die völlig abhängig von der Steckdose betrieben werden.​ 
Da scheint es nicht ganz so unwichtig zu sein, welch Leistung in einem Rechner steckt. Immerhin gehen hier mehrere Hundert Watt, je nach Anwendung, über die Bühne.​ 
Im folgenden Artikel habe ich mir zum Schwerpunkt gemacht, den Rechner in verschiedensten Szenarien auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen und festzustellen, wie hoch jeweils die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Rechners + angeschlossenen Komponenten ist.​ 
Es sind einige Bilder und Videos zu bestaunen. Zum Betrachten der Videos benötigt ihr den DivX Web Player.​ 
Genug geredet, nun zur Materie:​ 
Zu Verfügung steht ein dreispaltiges Energiekostenmessgerät. Es zeigt in der aktuellen Einstellung oben links den Kosinus Phi (Leistungsfaktor) -Optimum wäre 1.00. Rechts daneben erkennt man die momentane Leistungsaufnahme in Watt und in der untersten Spalte kann der aktuelle Wert in Kw/h abgelesen werden. In diesem Fall sind das schon 77,40 Kw/h. 


Bei einem Strompreis für eine Kilowattstunde von etwa 0,23 Euro macht das 17,80 Euro insgesamt. Der Rechner läuft mit dem Messgerät ca. 4 Wochen schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nun die genauen Kenndaten des Energiekostenmessgeräts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ein Platz für die Messung muss herhalten. Es bleibt mir keine andere Wahl, als meinen Schreibtisch dafür zu missbrauchen ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's unterm Schreibtisch aus: Die Leuchte dient zur besseren Videoaufnahme und das Messgerät ist bereits startklar. Daran ist die Steckerleiste angeschlossenen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt hierauf.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Nun zu den genaueren Daten, die im Video nur kurz angeschnitten werden. Dabei ist noch zu erwähnen, dass keine Komponente übertaktet ist:​

* Gehäuse:        Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition  *
* Prozessor:        Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 (B3 Stepping)*
* Mainboard:    Gigabyte P35-DS4*
* Grafikkarte:    Powercolor ATI Radeon X1950 Pro, 256 MiByte*
* Arbeitsspeicher:    4 x 1 Gibyte OCZ Reaper Edition (PC6400)*
* Soundkarte:    Creative Xfi Xtreme Music*
*Festplatten:    2 x Western Digital 200 GiByte, 1 x Samsung Spinpoint HD501LJ 500 GiByte
*
*Optische Laufwerke:    LG GDRH20N DVD-Laufwerk und GSA-H62N DVD-Brenner*
*CPU-Lüfter:    V1 Cooler von Thermaltake*
*Gehäuselüfter:    1 x 250 mm in der Seite, 2 x 120 mm in der Gehäusefront und einer hinten*
Als Anzeigegerät dient ein Samsung Syncmaster 226BW. Die Einstellungen des LCDs wurden im Auslieferungszustand belassen.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt aber zum Test:​ 
*Einführung*​ 
Der gute alte Stabilo musste seinen treuen Dienst erweisen 

Die externe Festplatte hängt weder am Netzteil, noch wird sie im Laufe des Artikels hier in Betrieb genommen. Ich weiß auch nicht, weshalb ich sie so passend mit einem Pupser aus dem Mund kommentiert habe.

Passend war, dass Petrus mir Gewitter und dem Video die gewisse Würze gab. Ein leichter Anflug von Panik machte sich breit. Entschuldigt mir bitte mein stark eingerostetes Englisch und meine undeutliche Aussprache. Teilweise musste ich das Video bei der Bearbeitung vom Ton noch lauter stellen. Scheint wohl eher auch durch das unempfindliche Mikrofon der Kamera zu sein.​ 
Ab 2:16 wird das Video absichtlich etwas lauter, weil, wie oben schon erwähnt, das Wetter voll dabei war. Unheimlich. Das Gewitter ist echt, nicht rein geschnitten ​[divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/01_PCGHX_Energiecheck-Willkommen.divx[/divx43]
*
Der Kaltstart*​ 
Als erstes ziehen wir in Betracht, was alleine das Einschalten der Steckerleiste für Auswirkungen hat. Anschließend wird der Rechner in kalter Form angeworfen. Der Bootvorgang wird teilweise gespult, da der Autostart völlig überladen ist. Ihr kennt es bestimmt  Habe ich etwa zwei Mal gesagt, dass Folding @ Home im Hintergrund startet? Ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen  Auch hier im gestarteten Zustand: 144 Watt.​ [divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/02_PCGHX_Energiecheck-Kaltstart.divx[/divx43]
*
Programme in Aktion*​ 
Hey, mach ma den Hintergrund uff schwatz, da sparste Geld. Ist da was dran? Den Test ließ ich mir nicht nehmen.​ 
Der angezeigte Wert springt kurz etwas herum, wenn der Rechner die neue Farbe lädt, aber sonst ist mit diesem Messgerät keinerlei nennenswerte Änderung festzustellen. Genauere Messgeräte für professionelle Labors schaffen hier wohl mehr Klarheit.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weit verbreitet ist auch der Folding @ Home Client. Sei es als Single-Core oder SMP. Den Client für einen Kern lasse ich im Hintergrund laufen. Wie viel verschlingt dieser bloß, obwohl er alle vier Kerne höchstens mit 26 Prozent belastet? 179 Watt im eingeschalteten, 165 Watt im ausgeschalteten Zustand. Entspricht etwa 14 Watt weniger, beim deaktivieren des Clients. Im Laufe des Energiechecks ist der Client komplett deaktiviert.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird ein kleiner Benchmark für die Auslastung der vier Kerne gestartet. Als Programm dient wPrime in der Version 1.41a mit dem 32M Benchmark. Bei Belastung im 32M Benchmark des Programm zieht der Rechner 205 Watt vom Stromnetz.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Was wäre solch ein Energiecheck ohne vernünftige Auslastung des gesamten Rechners? Natürlich lassen wir Prime95 zum Zuge kommen. Der Blend-Test soll zeigen, was das Höchstmaß aller Dinge ist. 225 Watt sind dabei drin, nicht übel. Haltet euch Ohren zu, wenn ich versuche Blend zu erläutern ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Kamera hat leichte Probleme mit dem Autofokus gehabt, deswegen die Geräusche. Ich hoffe, ihr ertragt es ​ 
Auch ließ ich mich nicht lumpen, einen HD-Film zu starten. Leicht erschwerte Bedingung war, dass dieser von Stage6 direkt gestreamt wurde. Bei dem Film handelt es sich übrigens um Elephants Dream. 187 Watt zeigte das Messgerät als Wert an.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bildquelle:Schergenwelt.de_

Zu guter Letzt gehört es selbstverständlich zur guten Sitte, ein Spiel noch in den Check mit einzubeziehen. Da kam mir Gothic 3 doch gelegen. Ich wählte einen willkürlichen Speicherstand. Beim Spielen zog der Rechner mit allen Mitteln mit und hatte eine Leistungsaufnahme von 215 Watt.​ 
Jetzt aber das Video zu dem Prozedere der Programme:
[divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/03_PCGHX_Energiecheck-Programme.divx[/divx43]

Ganz am Ende ziehe ich noch den Warmstart eines Rechners in Betracht. Bei genauerem Hinsehen wird man erkennen, dass es hier keinen ersichtlichen Unterschied zwischen Kalt- oder Warmstart gibt. Der Unterschied liegt marginal im Toleranzbereich der Messung. Ein kurzer Rundflug im Rechner ist auch drin ​[divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/04_PCGHX_Energiecheck-Warmstart_und_Ende.divx[/divx43]

*Zusammenfassung:*

Rechner Stand By: *24 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD Stand By: *62 Watt*
 Rechner Idle ohne LCD: *145 Watt*
 Rechner Idle + LCD: *165 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD + Folding@Home : *179 Watt*
 " + wPrime (32M): *205 Watt*
 " + Prime95: *225 Watt*
 " + HD-Film: *187 Watt*
 " + Gothic 3 (Alles auf "Hoch"): *215 Watt*
So, ich denke, dass es bisher sehr lehrreich gewesen ist. Wenn ihr meint, ich spreche etwas steif: Richtig! Ich musste manchmal einen Take mehrere Male abdrehen, damit er für euch erträglich war. Kamerascheues Wesen ​ 
Verbesserungsvorschläge, Kritik, Lob: Alles hier rein!​ 
Gruß,​ Wannseesprinter

_*Anmerkung:* Dieser Artikel ist angelehnt an: Watt-Sammel-Thread - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME_​


----------



## jetztaber (13. Januar 2008)

*Das* werde ich wohl auch mal machen. Interessiert mich schon lange. Was kostet so ein Energiemessgerät?


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Januar 2008)

Evtl. könntest du noch verraten, wieviel Watt das NT hat und in welchen Wirkungsgrad-Bereich es läuft. Wenn der Rechner unter Last kaum mehr als 200W zieht, ist ja selbst ein 360W Netzteil im Gründe überdimensioniert. 

An dieser Stelle sei auch noch auf den Watt-Sammelthread verwiesen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1828
Hat leider immer noch kein Sticky.

Ist imho ne gute Sache, wenn jeder mit Messgerät seine Werte publiziert. Ich selber besitze leider keins. so kann man z.b. beim Teilekauf abschätzen, welches NT reicht, und läuft nicht Gefahr, sich ein überdimensioniertes zu holen, dass dann in einem Bereich mit schlechtem Wirkungsgrad läuft und noch mehr Strom verheizt als nötig. :oops:


----------



## culli1983 (13. Januar 2008)

Echt spitze! Aber ich glaub ich will das bei mir gar nicht genau Wissen!!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Januar 2008)

culli1983 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub ich will das bei mir gar nicht genau Wissen!!!!


Hehe, das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich mir beim Conrad noch kein günstiges Messgerät geholt habe. Dann wäre ich sicher nur geschockt vom Idle-Verbrauch der Geforce8.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> *Das* werde ich wohl auch mal machen. Interessiert mich schon lange. Was kostet so ein Energiemessgerät?



Wenn du ein Gerät haben willst, was dir nur Verbrauch in Watt und Kilowattstunden haben willst must du ca 10  hinblättern. 
Meins hat 13 Euro gekostet (bei Conrad) und es kann noch die Stromkosten sowie den Maximalverbrauch anzeigen
 (Artikel Nr: 124400 - 62 )

Bei Geräten, die noch Blindleistung und Wirkleistung angeben must du noch ein paar Euronen mehr drauf legen.
MFG


----------



## Gast1654636202 (14. Januar 2008)

Das unsere PCs zuviel Strom ziehen beim zocken schreckt in diesem Forum doch eigentlich niemand oder?  Sonst gäbe es doch viel weniger Highend Grafikkarten hier und alle würden tunlichst untervolten (was ein Wort) ...

Aber ich denke viele User sind sich garnicht bewusst das ihr Rechner auch in ausgeschaltetem Zustand "relativ" viel Strom verbraucht. 

In meinem Fall wären das pro Tag an dem ich den Rechner nicht einschalte mal eben 24x18 W = 432 W Verbrauch, was bei einem kW Preis von 0,20 -> 31,53 pro Jahr entspricht.

Oder aber jeder ausgeschaltete Tag entspricht min. 1,76 Stunden (1h 45m) spielen (245 W), darum habe ich einen extra Stromschalter der den PC physisch vom Netz trennt.

  0 W Ausgeschaltet (via Stromleiste)
  9 W Ausgeschaltet (via Netzteil)
 18 W Ausgeschaltet (über ATX Front)


----------



## simons700 (14. Januar 2008)

Hab auch so ein Ding.
Ich hab mit meinem sys. P4, 7900gs (Rest selber nachschauen) 
Jetzt gerade also bei surfen und Musik 137W verbrauch. Das höchste was ich je hatte waren 209W

PS: ich hab ein 600W NT


----------



## Player007 (14. Januar 2008)

Hab auch so ein Energiemessgerät von TMC.

Hab so 95 Watt im Idle und 150 Watt, wenn ich Crysis zocke.
CPU und GPU brauchen nicht so viel Strom wie ein Quad und eine GF8, ma gucken was die neue GF9 verbraucht.


----------



## Schnezler (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hab en Q6600 B3 , Asus P5E , 8800GTS 512 , 4gig ram und ne X-Fi 500watt enermax liberty im idel brauch ich ca 140watt unter voll last 240.
Mit Cpu runter takten und undervolting brauch ich imm idel nur noch 120watt.


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem Crossfire-System hab ich dieses Wochenende auch mal radikal den Energiespar-Rotstift angesetzt und das 4 Platten-SCSI-System gegen eine simple 500GB Platte getauscht. Dadurch entfielen nebenbei auch der Controller und drei nervende Plattenlüfter. 
Vom Geräusch her ist der Rechner jetzt eine wahre Wohltat. Nur vom Stromverbrauch her ... hmm? - naja, schieben wir doch besser eine dunkle Wolke drüber. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> ... Wenn der Rechner unter Last kaum mehr als 200W zieht, ist ja selbst ein 360W Netzteil im Gründe überdimensioniert.
> ...


Die Wattzahl des Netzteils ist doch eher zweitrangig. Kommts nicht letztlich nur auf die Combined Power unter Last an? 



/edit

Sry for Mehrfachpost. 
Könnte ein Mod mal so nett sein und die beiden zusammenführen?


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöner Test 

Habe mir auch mal so ein Energiekostenmessgerät gekauft. 

Tagan TG800-U33 - 2Force Series mit 800W

Im heruntergefahrenen Zustand: 17,5W
Idle: 346,4W
Last: 435,7W


----------



## killermuecke (14. Januar 2008)

> Je besser der Leistungsfaktor ist -Optimum wäre 1.00-, desto geringer die Verlustleistung des Gesamten.



Das ist so leider falsch, siehe Definition von Leistungsfaktor = Verlustleistung / Scheinleistung.

Das heißt bei einem kleinen Leistungsfaktor steigt die Scheinleistung, also die Leistung, die der Stromversorger aufbringen muss. Die Verlustleistung (=Wirkleistung) bleibt aber gleich. Ein kleiner Leistungsfaktor wird von den Transformatoren und Spulen im Netzteil verursacht, die eine Phasendrehung bewirken.

Bitte den Leistungsfaktor nicht mit dem Wirkungsgrad verwechseln, wie er auf Netzteilen angegeben wird.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Januar 2008)

Meine Herren,

hier war ja gut was los für einen Tag  Nun gehe ich mal auf einzelne Beiträge ein:



jetztaber schrieb:


> *Das* werde ich wohl auch mal machen. Interessiert mich schon lange. Was kostet so ein Energiemessgerät?



Ich habe, um genau zu sein, 14.99 Euro bei Aldi bezahlt  Du siehst, der Preis hält sich in Grenzen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Evtl. könntest du noch verraten, wieviel Watt das NT hat und in welchen Wirkungsgrad-Bereich es läuft. Wenn der Rechner unter Last kaum mehr als 200W zieht, ist ja selbst ein 360W Netzteil im Gründe überdimensioniert.
> 
> An dieser Stelle sei auch noch auf den Watt-Sammelthread verwiesen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1828
> ...



Das Netzteil soll laut Hersteller einen Wirkungsgrad von *bis zu* 83 Prozent aufweisen können. Auf den von dir genannten Thread habe ich übrigens auch unter den Anmerkungen am Ende verwiesen 



culli1983 schrieb:


> Echt spitze! Aber ich glaub ich will das bei mir gar nicht genau Wissen!!!!



Jo, zu meinem Erstaunen durfte ich feststellen, dass die Kiste alleine im Stand-By schon an die 26 Watt gluckert. Man stelle sich einen Normalsterblichen vor, der zwar eine Steckerleiste hat, diese aber nie ausschaltet oder gar die Möglichkeit zum Ausschalten nicht hat. "Ey, wat isn meine Stromrechnung so hoch?" 



lexx0049 schrieb:


> Oder aber jeder ausgeschaltete Tag entspricht min. 1,76 Stunden (1h 45m) spielen (245 W), darum habe ich einen extra Stromschalter der den PC physisch vom Netz trennt.)



Ebenso  Davon halte ich am Meisten etwas. Die Master-Slave Steckdosen ziehen leider noch einen geringen Anteil an Strom, so dass es fast dem Stand-By-Modus gleich kommt.



simons700 schrieb:


> Hab auch so ein Ding.
> Ich hab mit meinem sys. P4, 7900gs (Rest selber nachschauen)
> Jetzt gerade also bei surfen und Musik 137W verbrauch. Das höchste was ich je hatte waren 209W
> 
> PS: ich hab ein 600W NT



Was hast du angestellt, damit es auf 209 Wattchen schoss?



Player007 schrieb:


> Hab auch so ein Energiemessgerät von TMC.
> 
> Hab so 95 Watt im Idle und 150 Watt, wenn ich Crysis zocke.
> CPU und GPU brauchen nicht so viel Strom wie ein Quad und eine GF8, ma gucken was die neue GF9 verbraucht.



Habe ich Crysis gehört? Das Spiel scheint alle Regeln der Physik zu brechen 



der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test
> 
> Habe mir auch mal so ein Energiekostenmessgerät gekauft.
> 
> ...



Hui, du trägst den eisernen PCGHx Rekord mit dir? 435,7 Watt sind echt heftig. Welches Programm muss dabei laufen, um solch einen Sprung von Idle in Last zu verursachen?



killermuecke schrieb:


> Das ist so leider falsch, siehe Definition von Leistungsfaktor = Verlustleistung / Scheinleistung.



Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, habe ich meinen Beitrag mit einem Verweis auf Wikipedia geändert


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Januar 2008)

Sorry, ein Doppelter:

Wenn jemand von euch den SMP-Client von Folding@Home auf seiner Rechenkiste hat - ich denke, es ist in diesem Fall egal, welche Version - und zudem ein Energiekostenmessgerät (schön zu schreiben  ) besitzt, der möge doch bitte seine Werte vor und nach dem Einschalten des Clients hier nieder schreiben. Wäre echt klasse


----------



## Player007 (15. Januar 2008)

Hi

also ohne den Clienten hab ich auf dem Desktop so ca. 95 Watt, wenn ich dann denn GPU-Client (lastet meine Radeon aus und denn Prozessor) starte bin ich so auf ca. 130 Watt.

Gruß


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Januar 2008)

Interessant. Samt GPU Client knapp 35 Watt mehr.

Ich wage bei Gelegenheit mal auch kurz einen Ausflug in die Welt des SMP Clients.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Januar 2008)

Meine Kiste macht so wie sie in der Signatur steht* idle *93 Watt und *load* 191 Watt.
Beim surfen läuft der E6300 aber nur mit 1 GHz und 0.813v und ich verbrauche "nur" 81 Watt.

cYa


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2008)

Noch aufschlussreicher wäre mal zu wissen, wie viel eine Master-Slave Steckerleiste braucht, um zu erkennen, dass das am Master angeschlossene Gerät geschaltet wurde.

y33H@,

81 Watt sind in Anbetracht der heutigen Stromschlucker nicht der Rede wert  Bei dir läuft Prime 95 bei "load" oder etwas ähnliches?


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2008)

Meinen Lastwert habe ich bei 3DMark06 abgelesen


----------



## y33H@ (16. Januar 2008)

*@ Wannseesprinter*

Nö, nur surfen - sonst nix.

cYa


----------



## Secondfly (17. Januar 2008)

Ich rechtfertige meinen Stromfresser mit Energiesparlampen überall in der Bude in Kombination mit Elektrogeräten die nur über das Energielevel A1 verfügen.


----------



## Mantiso90 (17. Januar 2008)

Werde mir morgen mal im Baumarkt oder so en Strommessgerät kaufn. Bin mal gespannt wieviel die Ultra so verbrät. Werde dann auch mal testen wieviel Watt der PC mehr verbraucht wenn ich Kaltlichtkathoden dazuschalte


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. Januar 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> mal testen wieviel Watt der PC mehr verbraucht wenn ich Kaltlichtkathoden dazuschalte



Bei mir verbrauchen meine beiden 30cm Röhren 12 W zusätzlich 
Ich bin mal auf deine Werte gespannt.

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Januar 2008)

Secondfly schrieb:


> Ich rechtfertige meinen Stromfresser mit Energiesparlampen überall in der Bude in Kombination mit Elektrogeräten die nur über das Energielevel A1 verfügen.



Dann hast du sicherlich auch ein feines Netzteil mit 80Plus Zertifikat? 



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Werde mir morgen mal im Baumarkt oder so en Strommessgerät kaufn. Bin mal gespannt wieviel die Ultra so verbrät. Werde dann auch mal testen wieviel Watt der PC mehr verbraucht wenn ich Kaltlichtkathoden dazuschalte



Wie gesagt: Für 15-25 Euro bekommst du schon ein passables Gerät, welches die wichtigsten Werte auf einen Blick darstellt.

Bin auch sehr gespannt, welche Werte du haben wirst.


----------



## Mantiso90 (18. Januar 2008)

Müsst mit den Werten leider bis morgen warten  
Bin auf meinen Vater angewiesen mim Auto, da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe bzw. nicht mim Bus zum Baumarkt fahren kann, da er viel zu weit weg ist.

Gibts im Obi eigentlich auch Preiswerte Strommessgeräte?


----------



## Secondfly (18. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Dann hast du sicherlich auch ein feines Netzteil mit 80Plus Zertifikat?



Zugesicherter Wirkungsgrad bei 83%.  Aber ist wirklich so, beim Rechenknecht schaue ich nicht "unbedingt" auf die verbrauchten Watt aber dafür überall sonst in der Wohnung. Von daher gönne ich mir wenigstens diese Energieschleuder!^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Müsst mit den Werten leider bis morgen warten
> Bin auf meinen Vater angewiesen mim Auto, da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe bzw. nicht mim Bus zum Baumarkt fahren kann, da er viel zu weit weg ist.
> 
> Gibts im Obi eigentlich auch Preiswerte Strommessgeräte?



Bei Obi sollte es ebenfalls vernünftige Geräte geben. Führen schon selbst manchmal Geschäfte wie Plus, Lidl etc. kurzzeitig in ihre Produktpalette ein.



Secondfly schrieb:


> Zugesicherter Wirkungsgrad bei 83%.  Aber ist wirklich so, beim Rechenknecht schaue ich nicht "unbedingt" auf die verbrauchten Watt aber dafür überall sonst in der Wohnung. Von daher gönne ich mir wenigstens diese Energieschleuder!^^



Hehe, ich denke, wenn du wenigstens alle anderen Geräte im Haushalt im Blick hast, ist das die halbe Miete  Du darfst die Stromrechnung alleine tragen?


----------



## Gast1654636202 (19. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hehe, ich denke, wenn du wenigstens alle anderen Geräte im Haushalt im Blick hast, ist das die halbe Miete  Du darfst die Stromrechnung alleine tragen?



Einige wirklich erstaunliche Beispiele in unserem Haushalt:

Waschmaschine ausgeschaltet 6W
Kaffeeautomat ausgeschaltet 4W

Es gibt so einige Geräte da fuchst es mich echt das sie Strom verbrauchen selbst wenn sie nicht eingeschaltet sind.

Fernseher haben wir Master-Slave. Fernseher hat 2W Standby knapp, schaltet dann DVD,Video,2x Sat, PS2 und Wohnzimmer PC physisch ab.

Ansonsten gilt: ua Stromanbieter prüfen! Wir werden bei gleichem Verbrauch 180 sparen durch den Wechsel. (Und gelb ist nicht immer günstig aber oft).


----------



## Player007 (19. Januar 2008)

Ja bei mir hab ich auch alles an einer Steckerleiste, weil sonst brauch alles auch im Standby Strom z.B.: PS2,Fernseher und Logitech Z5500 brauchen zusammen auch so za. 15 Watt.
Beim PC mit Monitor sind nochmal so 20Watt, aber mit Steckerleiste ist der Stromverbauch gleich null.


----------



## Secondfly (19. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hehe, ich denke, wenn du wenigstens alle anderen Geräte im Haushalt im Blick hast, ist das die halbe Miete  Du darfst die Stromrechnung alleine tragen?



Schön geteilt durch 2 denn Föhn, Glätteisen, Lockenwickler und Co. verballern ja auch Strom^^.....aber muss sagen, wir zahlen meist nie etwas nach denn gerade Nachts werden Standby-Geräte per Stromleiste ausgeknippst was auch für den Rechner gilt.  Ich werde allerdings mal demnächst Bilanz zwischen meinem Rechner und unserem regelbarem Deckenfluter anstellen. Die Teile sollen ja wirklich tierischst Strom wegkauen....mal sehn was von Beiden schlimmer ist.


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

So, habe mir jetzt auch ein Messgerät besorgt und gleich den Stromverbrauch gemessen.

System siehe Signatur

Rechner Aus: 27 Watt
Desktop/Monitor aus:205 Watt
Desktop: 228 Watt
Desktop+Kaltlichtkathoden: 240 Watt
Desktop+Folding@Home: 233 Watt
Last@Prime95:289 Watt
Last@Games (Gothic 3): 312 Watt


----------



## Player007 (19. Januar 2008)

27 Watt im Standby?
wow nicht schlecht^^

12 Watt mehr mit Kaltlichtröhren, geht ja noch, dann hole ich mir auch bald welche


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

@Player 007
Jop die angegeben Watt anzahl der Kaltlichtkathoden bei verschieden Händlern, wird mit 10 watt gekenzeichnet. Liegt dann im Bereich der Messungsungenauigkeiten ^^


----------



## Triple-Y (19. Januar 2008)

find ich toll dass das augenmerk verstärkt auf den Stromverbrauch gelenkt wird.

meiner meinung verbrauchen Pc viel zu viel strom im idle...  mein kleiner HTPC oder laptop verbrauchen nur  40~70Watt im Normalen Betrieb. und da die dinger sehr oft und lange laufen rechnet es sich...

über 200Watt im Idle findet ich wahnsinn... oO


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

Jop die 200 Watt im Idle liegen hauptsächlich an der 8800 Ultra.
Prozessor verbraucht nicht wirklich mehr Strom als im unübertakteten Zustand, weil ja schließlich nur der FSB angehoben wurde und die Spannung immer noch auf Standard 1.2875 V ist


----------



## EvilKnivel (19. Januar 2008)

@Mantiso90

Oha so viele Angaben,  biste wirklich mitm Multimeter drangestanden und hast deine Leistungen gemessen? Ha du bisch mir ja einer.

@Player007

Ich frag mich mal wan LEDs in Mode kommen.... die Dinger werden immer stärker un der Stromverbrauch bleibt au fast gleich.

MfG EvilKnivel


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

@Evil
Ne musste einfach nur die leiste ablesen, hat nich lange gedauert^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Januar 2008)

Bitte, an alle die ihre Ergebnisse noch nicht in den Watt-Sammel-Thread reingestellt haben, es wäre nett, wenn ihr diese bitte dort rein postet http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1828
Danke 

MFG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2008)

Nun eine leicht verspätete Übersicht:
Rechner Stand By: *24 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD Stand By: *62 Watt*
 Rechner Idle ohne LCD: *145 Watt*
 Rechner Idle + LCD: *165 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD + Folding@Home : *179 Watt*
 " + wPrime (32M): *205 Watt*
 " + Prime95: *225 Watt*
 " + HD-Film: *187 Watt*
 " + Gothic 3 (Alles auf "Hoch"): *215 Watt*
Wird auch im Watt-Thread veröffentlicht


----------



## Schwarzer Riese (23. Januar 2008)

*Kleiner Tipp!*

Hallo zusammen!

Nur ein kleiner Tipp an euch:
Bevor ihr euch jetzt alle diese (doch nützlichen) Energie-Messgeräte kauft:

Fragt doch einfach mal euren lokalen Stromversorger (solange ihr nicht zu einem Privaten Anbieter gewechselt habt), ob dieser nicht so ein Gerät ausleiht.
Es gibt viele Versorger, die diese Geräte für eine Woche oder so *kostenlos* verleihen.
Allerdings halt meistens wie gesagt nur die ganz normalen "örtlichen".

..Probiert's einfach mal. 


Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht spucken diese Gerätschaften auch hier und da noch nützlichere Werte aus. Vielleicht.

Danke für den Hinweis, Schwarzer Riese.


----------



## nochnichtda (24. Januar 2008)

Unter meinem Tisch stehen 2 Rechner. Ein ca. 4 Jahre alter P4, der bei mir im 24/7-Betrieb läuft, sowie ein 7 Monate junger Quadcore mit 2* 8800 Ultra's, 5 HDs, 2 DVD-LWs, der als Spiele-Rechner und zur Videobearbeitung dient, und nicht übertaktet ist. Zudem kommen noch 2 Monitore (20-Zoll 4:3, 21-Zoll 16:10), eine PS3, ein Drucker, zwei Router, Sound-Boxen und PDA's.
Ich frage mich oft, wie viel das alles wohl an Leistung aus der Dose zieht, aber irgendwie will ich es dann doch wieder nicht wissen.
Sicher nicht wenig, denn wenn ich meinen Game-PC anschmeisse, kann ich die Heizung aus machen. Und wenn ich den ein Video rendern lasse, und gleichzeitig mit der PS3 zocke, ist im Zimmer Saunatime.

Ich will damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass manche lieber die hohe Stromrechnung zahlen, ohne deren genaue Zusammensetzung zu kennen. So kann man sich über die Kosten ärgern, und nicht über den PC.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2008)

Auch ein Argument. Manche Geräte werfen, in Kombination mit weiteren Geräten, unheimlich mit Abwärme um sich, dass die Heizung gepflegt ausgeschaltet werden kann.

In deinem Fall, nochnichtda, möchte ich wirklich nicht wissen, wie viel da aus deiner Steckdose gesaugt wird.

Mindestens 750 Watt(?).

Du wohnst alleine, bezahlst dementsprechend aus eigener Tasche die Stromrechnung? Dreckiges Gefühl, ich kenne es


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Februar 2008)

*Die Playstation 3 im großen Energiecheck

*Da sicherlich viele schon einmal die Frage hatten, wie viel Leistung die Playstation 3 in verschiedenen Szenarien aus dem Netz nimmt, habe ich es mir zum Ziel gesetzt, dieses kleine Update für den PCGHx-Energiecheck dazu zu packen.

Vorab möchte ich erwähnen, dass es sich hierbei um die stromsparende 40GiByte-Version der PS3 handelt, die es aktuell mit zwei Spielen und zwei Controllern im Paket gibt.

Eine kleine Draufsicht der Konsole. Die Schmierer habe ich meiner besseren Hälfte du verdanken. Sie putzt gerne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Testbedingungen sind klar definiert. Alle USB-Geräte von der Konsole entfernen. Die Controller arbeiten mit Bluetooth bestens, daher stellt dies kein Problem dar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der Arbeitsplatz aus. Playstation 3, LCD-Fernseher, darunter die Messstelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Versuchsaufbau: Energiekostenmessgerät und eine Leuchte, damit die Videos besser zu erkennen sind. Das Messgerät steht auf dem Kopf, da der Schrank etwas fetter aufträgt, als gedacht. Das hält mich aber nicht davon ab, die Kamera auf dem Kopf zu stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese fiesen kleinen Leuchten kennt jeder. Sie stehen für den Standby-Betrieb. Leider kostet dieser Betrieb immer etwas...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...nicht zu verachtende 31 Watt (!). Das macht sich aufs Jahr gerechnet sicherlich bei ein paar Euro mehr auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb sollte man bei längerer Nicht-Benutzung der Konsole überdenken, ob der Netzschalter im hinteren Teil der Konsole nicht zur Schonung der Umwelt und der Geldbörse zum Gebraucht gemacht werden sollte. Dieser trennt die Konsole physisch vom Netz, die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt dabei auf null Watt.

Zu finden ist der Netzschalter direkt über der Einspeisung für den Strom.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So erscheint das Menü direkt nach einschalten der PS3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Messgerät gut ablesbar, verbrät die Konsole 126 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird die PS3 mit dem Folding@Home-Client ausgelastet. Sobald das Programm gestartet ist und sich nach einiger Weile eingependelt hat, zeigt das Energiekostenmessgerät 156 Watt an. Ein Anstieg also von etwa 30 Watt. Ein Mittelklasse-Rechner kann ungefähr die gleichen Werte aufweisen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die PS3 samt Messgerät in Aktion. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Kaltstart. Wir haben anhand der vorherigen Tests am Computer erkannt, dass ein Kaltstart sich vom Warmstart in der Leistungsaufnahme kaum unterscheidet.

Im Hintergrund ertönt nach einer Weile die Startmusik der Playstation 3.
[divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/01_PS3_Kaltstart.divx[/divx43]

Zu guter Letzt die Leistungsaufnahme mit dem Folding@Home PS3-Client.
[divx43]http://sonic.pctflux.net/Videos/PCGHx_Energiecheck/03_Leistungsaufnahme_mit_F@Home.divx[/divx43]

Alles in allem pendelt sich die PS3 im normalen Segment ein. Besorgniserregend ist allerdings die Standby-Leistungsaufnahme von 31 Watt. Wer Geld sparen möchte, nimmt hier den Netzschalter auf der Rückseite der Konsole zur Hilfe.

Fragen, Kritik, Anregungen? Ich bin ganz Ohr 

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter​


----------



## der_schnitter (24. Februar 2008)

Genauso wie im F@H Thread gehen bei mir die Videos nicht...(falls das welche sind)
Sry für OT: ich hab Opera.Daran wirds doch nicht liegen,oder?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Februar 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Genauso wie im F@H Thread gehen bei mir die Videos nicht...(falls das welche sind)
> Sry für OT: ich hab Opera.Daran wirds doch nicht liegen,oder?



Gehe mal bitte zum ersten Beitrag vom Energiecheck. Wenn dort die Videos nicht funktionieren, liegt es eventuell am Browser.


----------



## Elkgrin (25. Februar 2008)

Die Videos sind alle Stage6 DivX, und für die braucht man ein Plugin für den Browser.

http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/webplayer/


Edit:

http://www.golem.de/0802/57937.html


----------



## Player007 (25. Februar 2008)

Gute Idee mit der PS3

Kannst ja nochma gucken, wie viel die PS3 bei voller Auslastung (Game) verbraucht und diese Zahl mit einem normalen PC vergleichen.

Gruß


----------



## SilentDemise (25. Februar 2008)

mich würd interessieren ob jemand sowas mal für die xbox 360 gemacht hat?


----------



## der_schnitter (25. Februar 2008)

@Silent Demise
Bestimmt.Ham ja nich wenige das Teil,wird deswegen irgendwo in den weiten des Rindernets nachzulesen sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Februar 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0802/57937.html



Stage6 ist zwar betroffen, die Videos werden aber vorab noch verfügbar sein, da sie auf einem externen Speicherplatz abgelegt sind.

Mit der Xbox360, nun ja... Ich habe sie leider nicht verfügbar. Ihr dürft mir aber eine zu Testzwecken zuschicken


----------



## rebel4life (23. Januar 2009)

Wie man sieht verwenden die meisten von euch diese Zwischensteckmessgeräte für die Stromaufnahme. Ich kann bei Schaltnetzteilen (PC, TFT,...) nur von diesen Geräten abraten, denn die produzieren häufig Fehlmessungen bei diesen Netzteilen, nur bei ohmschen Lasten (z.B. Glühlame) oder Trafos funktionieren diese Messgeräte, bei Schaltnetzteilen wird z.B. mit einer Frequenz von 2KHz der Strom an und ausgeschaltet, wenn das Messgerät aber nur 10x in der Sekunde eine Messung durchführt verpasst es ja einfach einige Zyklen, in denen Strom aufgenommen wird, dieser aber nicht von dem Messgerät erkannt wird.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2009)

Interessanter Gedanke. Ist der "Messfehler" denn signifikant? Ob sich das bei der Messung mit der AC/DC Stromzange ändern würde?

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass die Videos nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Sie lagen für eine Weile extern auf einem anderen Server. Ich werde das Problem die nächsten Tage mal an der Wurzel packen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Januar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> bei Schaltnetzteilen wird z.B. mit einer Frequenz von 2KHz der Strom an und ausgeschaltet, wenn das Messgerät aber nur 10x in der Sekunde eine Messung durchführt verpasst es ja einfach einige Zyklen, in denen Strom aufgenommen wird, dieser aber nicht von dem Messgerät erkannt wird.


Pendelt sich das denn nich von selbst wieder ein?
Ich mein, wenn das Messgerät ständig neue Messungen vornimmt dann ist es doch eigentlich egal ob mal kurzzeitig einige Zyglen verpasst wurden...oder verstehe ich das komplett falsch
Ist zumindest interessant diese Geschichte.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2009)

Ich spekuliere jetzt einfach mal darauf, dass viel kostspieligere Geräte ein wachsameres Auge haben und dieses Problem erst gar nicht das Tageslicht erblickt.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2009)

Es muss nicht teuer sein - die klassischen Hauszähler tuens auch, man muss sich halt irgendwo für ein paar Euro einen kaufen, dann noch ein wenig Kopfrechnen und schon hat man genaue Werte.


----------

